# Range Bag ?



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been around handguns a long time as my Dad has carried one as a LEO all his adult life. I have helpled him clean them and things but never shot them. I have just gotten into shooting handguns recently (15 + years later) and bought one for HD as wife doesn't want a shotgun in the house. 
Now I need a Range Bag and don't even know where to begin as there are so many options. If you can give me general things to look for in a Range Bag I would appreciate it. Have a favorite that would be nice too.

I generaly take 200-300 rounds to the range about every 4-5 weeks. I currently own 1 gun Barretta PX4 in .40 S&W, one pair of ear muff, 5 magazines, and 1 pair of eye protection. I plan on adding a Sig 220 or 226 and another pair of ear protection and glasses. Of course the extra magazines for the Sig. I am taking a training course with Brian Hoffner in Houston later this month so I would like to find a good quality bag to carry everything in.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I saw a nice bag from Midway at the range on Sunday, I'll see if I can find a link. Stay away from the "Buldog" bags, all ready had two of them break on me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wlmart sells those Allen range bags from time to time. THey work pretty well. Didn't see a link on the Wally site tonight though.
Here's one from Sportsmans Guide (Link) (Link-2)

THe Allen Bag at Midway USA (link) And the rest of them on that site (Link)


Hope that helps :smt1099


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use a tool bag similar to this. I think mine is an 18 inch bag. Its big enough to hold all my ammo and other range stuff plus 3 or 4 guns in holsters or padded cases. These bags are nearly indestructible and the best part is that when its sitting in the car or truck, it looks like a tool bag - not a gun bag.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I tell ya why I like the Allen bags so well. They will have two gun rugs in them so you don't have to carry the pistol box with you. You can pop them into the rugs and stuff the rest of it with ammo..heh. If you already have some though any bag will do just as well. Or you like carrying the boxes around.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

RIght now I use a back pack with a few compartments with hearing and eye in main compartment with ammo. Gun in a compartment that it fits in pretty snug and then another for magazines. I really don't like it though. I have a nice size duffel type bag but no compartments to stay organized. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I saw a nice bag from Midway at the range on Sunday, I'll see if I can find a link. Stay away from the "Buldog" bags, all ready had two of them break on me.


I went to that web site and looked at this one. Looks like two places to put hearing and eye and seems pretty big. Read a few reviews and seems like a nice bag.
Thoughts
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=259680


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dpdtc said:


> I went to that web site and looked at this one. Looks like two places to put hearing and eye and seems pretty big. Read a few reviews and seems like a nice bag.
> Thoughts
> http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=259680


I think that's it, we're meeting back up at the range this Saturday, if you can hold off on ordering I'll take a better look at the bag and give you some eyes on feedback and maybe some pictures, the bag's on sale till the end of the month, I might order one too. :smt023


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I think that's it, we're meeting back up at the range this Saturday, if you can hold off on ordering I'll take a better look at the bag and give you some eyes on feedback and maybe some pictures, the bag's on sale till the end of the month, I might order one too. :smt023


Yes I can wait until Saturday before ordering. Your thoughts and any other pictures would be greatly appreciated. Have fun shooting while I am at work on Saturday. Guess I might have to go on Sunday as I am getting the itch to go. I may just wait until I get done with Hoffners 16 hour class this month to shoot anymore though just so I don't reinforce any bad habits I may already have. Plus I need 500+ rounds and .40 S&W is not getting cheaper.:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dpdtc said:


> Yes I can wait until Saturday before ordering. Your thoughts and any other pictures would be greatly appreciated. Have fun shooting while I am at work on Saturday. Guess I might have to go on Sunday as I am getting the itch to go. I may just wait until I get done with Hoffners 16 hour class this month to shoot anymore though just so I don't reinforce any bad habits I may already have. Plus I need 500+ rounds and .40 S&W is not getting cheaper.:mrgreen:


Hoffners like this Hoffners? If so I'm envious. I absolutely love my Hoffner's Hybrid Warrior Holster.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Hoffners like this Hoffners? If so I'm envious. I absolutely love my Hoffner's Hybrid Warrior Holster.


Yes! He has taken a hiatus from leather holsters as he does them himself. I was lucky and ordered one of the last ones he will make for a while. I can't wait to get my Hybrid Warrior Holster in a month or so. I am glad to hear you like yours as a positive to my ordering one. I can't wait for the training session.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dpdtc said:


> Yes! He has taken a hiatus from leather holsters as he does them himself. I was lucky and ordered one of the last ones he will make for a while. I can't wait to get my Hybrid Warrior Holster in a month or so. I am glad to hear you like yours as a positive to my ordering one. I can't wait for the training session.


Just make sure you get a 1-3/4" belt, using my 1.5" belt I get a bit of holster shift on the draw. I bought the holster a while ago but never got to use it till last weekend, I was so happy with it I was going to try to order one for my XDM and saw that he was taking a break. I have found a different holster that will get me close to what I like from the Warrior, it's the Haugen Equalizer, it's the same style (Askins/Avenger), just minus the Kydex.

When you take the class, I'd love to see a review posted here.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Just make sure you get a 1-3/4" belt, using my 1.5" belt I get a bit of holster shift on the draw. I bought the holster a while ago but never got to use it till last weekend, I was so happy with it I was going to try to order one for my XDM and saw that he was taking a break. I have found a different holster that will get me close to what I like from the Warrior, it's the Haugen Equalizer, it's the same style (Askins/Avenger), just minus the Kydex.
> 
> When you take the class, I'd love to see a review posted here.


Thanks I have a 1.5" belt so I will see how it works out and purchase another belt if needed. I am dissapointed he is taking a break because I will likely want one for my new purchase in a month or so. After I get my Hybrid Warrior if I like it I will look at your other option that is similar.:smt023

I will absolutley put a review on the class here after I am done attending. The class is Oct 17-18 so expect a review later that week. I am extremely excited to be taking this class. I signed up and paid for it today so I expect a response from them soon as to my participation in the event. I did not see a classroom size or anything that I thought would eliminate me from attending but I have not received an email and the transaction is still in processing mode on their web site.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well the guy with the Miidway bag was at the range today, that bag is awesome and looks pretty well built. I plan on buying one pretty soon. I did get some more pics, I'll upload them later.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Well the guy with the Miidway bag was at the range today, that bag is awesome and looks pretty well built. I plan on buying one pretty soon. I did get some more pics, I'll upload them later.


Thank You!
What about the size? Is it too big? I would like to see more pics. 
I need to get one ordered pretty soon. I spoke with Brian Hoffner and I am in the class on the 17th and 18th. :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dpdtc said:


> Thank You!
> What about the size? Is it too big? I would like to see more pics.
> I need to get one ordered pretty soon. I spoke with Brian Hoffner and I am in the class on the 17th and 18th. :mrgreen:


It's about the size of your average duffle bag. I'm starting to learn that a bigger bag is worth it once you add a decent tool kit and some rain gear / extra crap.

Pics coming shortly.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK...


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine

Thank You! You have been most helpful in this thread and the pics are a bonus from you. Great pics BTW! :smt023 I may go ahead and ordrer it at the current price even if it appears bigger than I currently need. I could see needing it though as most of the bags I have seen seem small in comparison. I would rather have more room rather than find out I need a bigger bag down the line and have to spend more $ on a new one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dpdtc said:


> VAMarine
> 
> Thank You! You have been most helpful in this thread and the pics are a bonus from you. Great pics BTW! :smt023 I may go ahead and ordrer it at the current price even if it appears bigger than I currently need. I could see needing it though as most of the bags I have seen seem small in comparison. I would rather have more room rather than find out I need a bigger bag down the line and have to spend more $ on a new one.


You're quite welcome, get the bag. I can fit most of what I NEED in a Maxpedition Jumbo, but it's a pain to get at something on the bottom. One advantage of the bigger bag is that it's easier to find things in it unless packed full.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> You're quite welcome, get the bag. I can fit most of what I NEED in a Maxpedition Jumbo, but it's a pain to get at something on the bottom. One advantage of the bigger bag is that it's easier to find things in it unless packed full.


Got it ordered. I should see it this week or early next.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want a larger bag CDNN Sports has a BlackWater Tactical Bag.
I just ordered one....:smt033
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/taeqbagnewbl.html


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I got the one VA Marine showed pictures of. It is a great bag. Plenty of room and holders. It was real heavy with 700 rounds and the shoulder strap would not stay pulled up with that much weight. Overall I really like it.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I tell ya why I like the Allen bags so well. They will have two gun rugs in them so you don't have to carry the pistol box with you. You can pop them into the rugs and stuff the rest of it with ammo..heh. If you already have some though any bag will do just as well. Or you like carrying the boxes around.


Me too on this. The price was right and they work pretty good. I've looked at the Midway bags too and they look nice also without breaking the bank.


----------

